# My Nurburg VXR



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, A few pics before it rains again, a few more personal touches to add yet, once my plates arrive from DVLA.
Click to enlarge..
































Hoggy.


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

you happy with it? not driven one of these, sure it is fun.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bbbbbbbbutttt itttttttts white  :wink:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Was going to say ? Was there a mix up with the paint ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I've got it it's some kind of a protective delivery cover :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I like the wheels. _*** _Especially if you can remove the ugly centre caps! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

_*** _ _That is all!_


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I've got it it's some kind of a protective delivery cover :lol:


Hi, If only.. *Red* not avail in Nurburg version. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Always had *Red *cars since 3 litre Capri in the 70s.
Apparently *White* is the IN colour.
Not given it any real stick yet, but FW grip in the wet so much better, no torque steer or scrabbling for grip like the previous VXR.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Skeee said:


> I like the wheels. _*** _Especially if you can remove the ugly centre caps! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> _*** _ _That is all!_


Hi, I have these to fit to centre caps, but have to remove wheels to remove caps, weather still crap.









The VXR was a rocket ship, this will be supersonic.  8)

Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Skeee said:


> I like the wheels. _*** _Especially if you can remove the ugly centre caps! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> _*** _ _That is all!_


Hi Skeee, A quick photo shop, just for you. Click to enlarge...










Hoggy.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks good Hoggy and white is the best colour :wink:


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Does loook nice Hoggy.

The wheels are the nicest I have seen on a Vauxhall and the rest of the styling makes it look like a proper little pocket rocket. Best looking of the small hot hatches.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I drove a mates black Nurburgring last year. Was very impressed with that trick diff. I could actually feel the diff Working when I was entering and exiting a roundabout with quite some verve that had a pronounced camber. The car just 'sorted itself out' with no drama. Impressive for a 200bhp fwd car.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Very nice H, but you know very soon you will be itching to respray it red, its in your DNA mate, nothing you can do about it I'm afraid!!!.....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

merlin c said:


> Very nice H, but you know very soon you will be itching to respray it red, its in your DNA mate, nothing you can do about it I'm afraid!!!.....


Hi Steve, Nice to see on forum again.
Yes it was a difficult decision & once ordered, I thought what have I done, but beginning to like the *White.*

Hoggy.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice H, but you know very soon you will be itching to respray it red, its in your DNA mate, nothing you can do about it I'm afraid!!!.....
> ...


 your in denial 'H', you need professional help! mind you, I have known that for over 20 years now!!! [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

merlin c said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > merlin c said:
> ...


Hi Steve, [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=end.gif] :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice car mate i had the corsa vxr arctic back in the day but had way too many issues so i sold up. Test drove one of these though was a nicer ride but was quiet i guess i was used to the remus though.

That being said the little touches they added was nice. Enjoy it


----------



## greenson (Jun 1, 2011)

looks like a really nice car with some great reviews.... but over £20k list price for a Vauxhall Corsa!? :?

For that reason I'm out!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks stunning. I bet it's quite the giggle to drive?


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Oooooooooooo you lucky boy :mrgreen: Xmas came early for you. The colour won't matter cos it will be a blur to most people when you put your foot down  enjoy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

greenson said:


> looks like a really nice car with some great reviews.... but over £20k list price for a Vauxhall Corsa!? :?
> 
> For that reason I'm out!


Hi, As they say, if you've got flaunt it. :lol: :wink: Luv Hot hatches as my every day car.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sexytt said:


> Oooooooooooo you lucky boy :mrgreen: Xmas came early for you. The colour won't matter cos it will be a blur to most people when you put your foot down  enjoy.


Hi sexyTT, Thanks, once I have a few more miles on her, she will be a blur.  
Hoggy.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Jebuz, thought the colour on my tablet was broken.

Grats on the new wheels, its a lovley looking little hot hatch, I like them but I feel I'm too old for them now :wink:

 your not the typical 69 year old driver, are you hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Jebuz, thought the colour on my tablet was broken.
> 
> Grats on the new wheels, its a lovley looking little hot hatch, I like them but I feel I'm too old for them now :wink:
> 
> your not the typical 69 year old driver, are you hoggy.


Hi Brian, Thanks for comments..
No not the typical 69 year old, & 70 in a 3 weeks time.   8) Was a Boy Racer now a Granddad Racer.  [smiley=dude.gif] Luv It 
Hoggy.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Jebuz, thought the colour on my tablet was broken.
> ...


Love it.


----------

